# WANTED: 1 bdr ocean front in Ft Myers or Palm Beach 1/19/15-1/23/15



## Skyxbomb (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry new dates needed are 1/21/15-1/23/15. Just booked two nights in Daytona Beach. 

Thank you TUG members for helping me find a nice 3 bdr in Orlando. 

We also need to book a separate ocean front for my parents in law during the stay. We're looking at Fort Myers, Palm Beach, Clearwater, Sarasota. Basically anywhere within 2-3 hours of Orlando. They've been to Jacksonville, Daytona, Ormond, Cocoa beach so those options are out and I think west Florida beaches might be a good for them. 

I know there are good options near the beach but if anyone have access to an oceanfront resort, hotel or condos, please PM me or email skysdalimitx13@aol.com


----------

